# Stromwandler mit 0-10V



## MRT (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo ich brauche zwei Strommessungen 0-20A, mit einem 0-10V Ausgang.

Ich hab mir das hier rausgesucht:
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0776/0900766b807760fc.pdf

In der Beschreibung ist nach dem Ausgang vom Stromwandler ein 100Ohm Widerstand eingezeichnet an dem 2V bei 20A abfallen. Kann ich den gegen einen 500 Ohm Widerstand ersetzen um auf 10 Volt zu kommen? 
Und kann ich nach dem Widerstand mit einem Gleichrichter gleichrichten für meinen Eingang?


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Hi, 

Das kannst du in dem Diagramm "Output Volts vs Input Current / for various ohmic loads" ablesen. 

Bei 500Ohm würden sich dem nach für 20A 9V ergeben. Wobei die Werte schlecht ablesbar sind. 
Den Widerstand würde ich nicht zu groß wähle, da die Kennlinie sonst ihre Linearität verliert, sicherlich weil der Eisenkern schneller in die sättigung kommt. 

Es wäre daher besser wenn du mit 200Ohm auskommen könntest, dort sieht die Linearität noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## MRT (15 Januar 2011)

Ja wär auch kein Problem. Muss ich beim Gleichrichter auch was beachten, außer Strom und Spannung?


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Hm,

mehr als Spannung und Strom gibt es da ja nicht.^^

Kommt dann halt drauf an wie genau du messen möchtest. Wenn du eine Sinnusspannung gleichrichtest entsteht ja eine pulsierende Gleichspannung (Durchlassspannung der Dioden in der Rechnung Berücksichtigen). Ein Drehspulenmessinstrument ist das auf Grund seiner Trägheit egal, es misst den Gleichrichtwert. Wenn du es anerweitig auswerten möchtest musst du es eventuell noch glätten. 

Aber sogenau kann ich das bei den Informationen auch nicht sagen, davon abgesehen kaufe ich sowas auch immer fertig.


----------



## MRT (15 Januar 2011)

Beim Anschluß an die LOGO bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher:

Ein Anschluß kommt auf den Eingang I7 der als 0-10V Eingang verwendet werden kann. Und muss dann der zweite mit dem minus der Spannungsversorgung der LOGO verbunden werden??


----------



## MRT (15 Januar 2011)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Aber sogenau kann ich das bei den Informationen auch nicht sagen, davon abgesehen kaufe ich sowas auch immer fertig.



Naja das ist eigentlich nur für eine Spielerei.
Wo kaufst du die bzw. von welcher Firma?


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Ja, es fehlt dann nur noch die Gleichrichtung und Glättung (nicht zu groß, sonst reagiert die Messung zu langsam). Ohne die würde ja wieder eine Sinnusspannung bei der Logo ankommen.

Ich hab das immer bestellen lassen, für sowas war nie Zeit. 
Jetzt beschäftigt es mich garnicht mehr. 
Aber im Conrad (und sicher auch bei anderen Anbietern) ist auch für Endkunden einiges im Angebot. 
Kostet dann aber sicher so ca. 40-60€.


----------



## Mobi (15 Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ist das wieder eine Frage des Budget, deswegen die Bastellösung. Aber ich würde auch was fertiges nehmen.


----------



## winnman (17 Januar 2011)

Ausserdem muss du die Form deiner Wechselspannung beachten.
Halbwegs vernünftige Ergenisse bekommst du nur mit Sinusform.
Wenn da Schaltnetzteile, Dimmer Trafos im Leerlauf und derartiges dranhängen dann wird das eine "Wasserstandsmessung"


----------



## MRT (17 Januar 2011)

Ich will eigentlich nur eine Induktive Last messen.


----------

